# My Classic Sentra



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Nissan Sentra 1988


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

'The page cannot be found...'


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Something wrong with the URL brad!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Ooopppss! Got that fix now. Check it out. 
My Ride


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Quepias - Brod Tau Gamma Phi ka ba?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Wow nice car! Thats very clean with the bumpers painted and the SE-R rims. You should convert your taillights the the 2nd version that was offered on the 1989 and 1990 B12's. 
Check out my 1989 Sentra by clickin the link in my signature. 

-Nick


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very clean classic.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow by far one of the nicest B-12's I have seen a LONG time  Well done


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... looks nice....
never seen sucha clean B12 hehe


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

So Clean Bro! Nice classic!




fortis68 said:


> *Quepias - Brod Tau Gamma Phi ka ba? *


TRISKELION! De Gustibus Non Desputandum Est.. Of likes and dislikes, there should be no dispute, Live and Let Live!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that is by far the CLEANEST b12 ive ever seen... very nice job on it.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yes that is one very clean car this summer i was planning to paint my bumpers to match my car but i have to fix a oil leak first


----------



## L!USPEED (Mar 28, 2003)

its old and clean... unlike brown poop  :cheers: :banana:


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ban this clown please


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what the fuck.. you stealing Liuspeed's name!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I was going to say Very Clean and Sharp after looking at the pic but it seems everyone else did. Very nice ride and it looks rust free from the pic's. And SE-R wheels I assume, excellent!!!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

from one b12er to another , its clean . could u get me a pair of the clear corners?


----------

